# Discus



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

Does anyone know of any UK breeders? I have seen some beautiful specimens in local aquarium stores but am curious if I can find better privatly 

cheers


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Several. How far are you prepared to travel?


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

Mynki said:


> Several. How far are you prepared to travel?


Well I live in north somerset, i will happily travel as far as i can without putting stress on the fish 

We have seen some nice pigeon bloods and turqs but i would love some wild colour and snakeskins and basically fish that are uk bred!


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

If you're prepared to do the miles then, visit Mark Evenden at Devotedly Discus :-

Online Discus Specialists @ Devotedly Discus Ltd


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

oh wow! they are so beautiful!


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Scarlet_Rain said:


> oh wow! they are so beautiful!


He's one of the Uk's most respected breeders. If you're serious about quality discus, drop him a line and see what he can offer you. The fish and service are incomparable to those you find in an LFS.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah Mark was the first name that came to mind for discus!

I've only heard good things about him.


----------



## Slackey (Dec 8, 2009)

If you are really serious about Discus may I suggest you visit The British Discus Keepers Association www.bidka.org/index.php

There are regarded worldwide as the UK's most informative discus forum. The advice and help there is second to none.

As quoted by other posters Mark Evenden is one of the UK's most respected Discus breeders, but there are many others depending on what strains you want. Here are a few that I would have no problems buying from:

Mark Evenden - Devotedly Discus - Polegate, East Sussex - Specialises in Stendker (German Discus)

David Lai - Discus for The Discerning - Essex - Specialises in Asian bred fish (Malaysia)

Guy Rigby - Yorkshire Beef Heart Producers - Specialises in Asian bred Discus

All of the above will ship Discus to you overnight and this is considered a perfectly safe practice and cause minimal stress to the fish. The fish are alot cheaper than you may think, I can not urge you enough not to buy fish from your LFS. Many LFS are in no way Discus experts and the prices of the fish are highly over inflated and the care is minimal. For instance in my LFS they sell 4" Discus for anything between £60 and £100 each and the quality is very poor. For a far superior quality fish at the same size the specialists would retail them at around £30 -£40 each depending on strain.

The best advice is visit BIDKA and ask as many questions as you like before you start, they are a very friendly forum and always willing to lend a helping hand. It is important, as with any new species, that you investigate the correct care etc first, as if you get it wrong it will all end in heartache and an empty wallet.

Discus are no where near as difficult to keep as people say, if you do it properly, and trust me it is not that hard.

Stick with a well known specialist and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Slackey said:


> If you are really serious about Discus may I suggest you visit The British Discus Keepers Association www.bidka.org/index.php
> 
> There are regarded worldwide as the UK's most informative discus forum. The advice and help there is second to none.
> 
> ...


 
Your post made me smile. I once asked the question to some of the more esteemed members of said organisation as to whether they thought asian or german fish were better in terms of quality. One, well known member accused me of writing a load of jingoistic nonsense. Wasn't one of the breeders you mentioned also banned from said organisation for at least a brief spell?

I still think F0 fish are best. But they can be so hard to track down.  Three reasons why :-





























Notice that they're discus shaped rather than the square shaped boxes you see in most LFS.


----------



## Slackey (Dec 8, 2009)

Ahh I see you have posted some of Dan Schofields pics, have you got his permission to use them?

I agree with you F0 fish are by far the best and currently are very hard to source due to the current situation in the Amazon. The best wild fish trader I am aware of is Hudson and even he is finding it difficult to retain stocks since the drought.

Regarding BIDKA I would be very interested to know your username and the post to which you refer. I am one of the Admin staff on BIDKA and only recall two members ever being banned and for reasons that you most certainly have not stated above, in fact aggression was the factor in both cases:hmm:


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Slackey said:


> Ahh I see you have posted some of Dan Schofields pics, have you got his permission to use them?
> 
> I agree with you F0 fish are by far the best and currently are very hard to source due to the current situation in the Amazon. The best wild fish trader I am aware of is Hudson and even he is finding it difficult to retain stocks since the drought.
> 
> Regarding BIDKA I would be very interested to know your username and the post to which you refer. I am one of the Admin staff on BIDKA and only recall two members ever being banned and for reasons that you most certainly have not stated above, in fact aggression was the factor in both cases:hmm:


I'm unsure that the pics belong to who you mention. They're to be found on a few fish keeping sites. They illustrate perfectly why F0 fish are so beatiful.

And, I'm sure you would. But it's unimportant. I will say, that I'm not one of the two you refer to though.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

they are some beautiful fish, ive always loved the look of discus, OH not so keen though. they are stunners :2thumb:


----------

